

Show HN: New A/B Testing Service  - pixelgauge

Hey Guys -- Looking for feedback, especially from developers, on an A/B testing service that I launched last week.   It's a very simple API based service for calculating and automatically displaying a/b test winners.<p>Here's the URL: http://pixelgauge.com<p>The idea came about because I wanted to A/B test a number of things… different home pages, email body, email subjects, etc. and I didn't see anything out there that could accomplish what I wanted as simple as I'd like it to.<p>What I'm not trying to do is replace someone like Optimizely, whose service is awesome for making basic variations on existing pages… though you can certainly use PixelGauge for just that.
======
johnmurch
In addition to the doc you may want to actually show the example on a demo
page/site. Just copy with a button - have it go red/blue and a remove cookie
button to "redo" the test, etc.

Just a suggestion

~~~
pixelgauge
Thanks for the suggestion. I definitely want to get some more examples on
there, especially some examples integrating with other services... like
showing how to use this service along with Sendgrid to a/b test email subjects
and stuff like that.

~~~
johnmurch
Keep me posted as I am finishing up a idea that I need some a/b test for
copy/etc.

------
jjanyan
Nice being able to A/B test from the backend, without using javascript.

I've gotten some really click through rates from A/B testing religiously.

~~~
pixelgauge
Thanks JJ -- We do plan on having a JS SDK though so you can use it as either
server side or client side.

------
mute
New A/B blog <http://icelandingpagedesign.com/#blog>

